# The Love Guru



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 16, 2008)

Have yall heard of this? I saw the trailer before Iron Man, looks funny! i've been missing mike myers!

YouTube - The Love Guru - Trailer 2


----------



## coachkitten (May 16, 2008)

I saw Justin Timberlake on Ellen today promoting this movie.  I does look extremely funny.  Mike Meyers is so talented.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah agreed and so is Justin Timberlake!! Did you see him when he was on SNL? Probably one of the best hosts they've had in my opinion...

Plus, im a Jessica Alba fan as well and it looks like she'll be really funny in this..

I like the part in the trailer where he picks up verne, hilarious, do you think verne has been in every mike myers movie since the first austin powers?


----------

